# Small scaled pumpkins - putka pods!



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ray Keim at Haunted Dimensions (the guy who did the phenomonal paper models of the Disney Haunted Mansions) discovered a great little natural item to replicate pumpkins and jack-o-lanters on a small scale. They are called putka pods, and resemble tiny pumpkins. I could see these being used for dioramas as well as vehicles and figures.
Check out his website for images of the pods, including some he's carved into JoLs.
http://www.haunteddimensions.raykeim.com/index130.html


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks,Chris! Your find, is so cool. Also, the models are new to me.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Chris!! That's an excellent idea!! I'm gonna have to get me some of these....:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

ive always loved that site


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Thanks Chris!! That's an excellent idea!! I'm gonna have to get me some of these....:woohoo:
> 
> Chris.


Right there with you, brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

These are the perfect size for my ongoing project...the Haunted Hamlet..
I'm going to see if they are availible at an East Indian Spice store here in Calgary...:thumbsup:
Mcdee
....I just checked Ebay and they have tons...about $5.00 for a huge bag, shipping $21.95 ...yeah, you know what...I think I'll stop at Michaels on the way home today, I think I've seen them there also...


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

From a Dried Flower's website:

"Botanical Name: Apis
Common Name: Yingburing

Pukta pod is small rounded pods generally orange in color. They can be dried and dyed with various colors and make a beautiful blend of potpourris. The dramatic potpourris are used to scent a car or room. They also make fragrant candles. They are used in beer and make a good fodder for sheep and goats when infused in hot water. They act as a good laxative."

Eating too much cheese? Try YINGBURING!!


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

mcdougall said:


> These are the perfect size for my ongoing project...the Haunted Hamlet..
> I'm going to see if they are availible at an East Indian Spice store here in Calgary...:thumbsup:
> Mcdee
> ....I just checked Ebay and they have tons...about $5.00 for a huge bag, shipping $21.95 ...yeah, you know what...I think I'll stop at Michaels on the way home today, I think I've seen them there also...


Just got 1/4 pound or 4 cups for $7.36 from a dealer in the Catskills. More than enough to experiment with or use when your blocked...:freak:

Scottie


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Scott Hasty said:


> Just got 1/4 pound or 4 cups for $7.36 from a dealer in the Catskills. More than enough to experiment with or use when your blocked...:freak:
> 
> Scottie


Hey Scott, we'll look forward to hearing how they work. _Um, on a model that is...not in their other...use..._


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

those are really nifty . i think i'll try looking at Hobby Lobby next time i'm in there . 
hb


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Oh, so *that's *what those things are...I've seen 'em in Mrs. McG.'s potpourri for years and thought they had a lot of potential. You might also find them at your local crafts or candle stores.

It seems to me that a fairly spherical putka pod would make the task of scratchbuilding a scale figure to go on the Yama's Hog model _much _easier...

Mark McG.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Mr. McG!!! You're ALIIIIIIIIIVE!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Eh - ?*

Was there any doubt, deadie?

Mark McG.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Mark McGovern said:


> Was there any doubt, deadie?
> 
> Mark McG.


Well, that would've at least explained the smell!


----------



## Plastic Head (Jan 28, 2008)

Great find Chris. I was working on a Halloween theme model back in October but never finished anyway. I was looking for something like those. I'll pick some up and maybe finish it by next October... :freak:


----------

